# Older moen shower valve



## plumberpro

Has anyone seen one like this? It is a moen I'm looking for information model or ? The tub spout is part of the cover plate . 
Trying to get owner to replace it but they sold the house thanks


----------



## rjbphd

plumberpro said:


> Has anyone seen one like this? It is a moen I'm looking for information model or ? The tub spout is part of the cover plate .
> Trying to get owner to replace it but they sold the house thanks


That's a MOENTROL Bouqtine(sp).. late 70's.. one place here in Chicagoland may have the plate...


----------



## dhal22

Wow, odd design there.


----------



## plumbdrum

Rip it out, put a Symmons in.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

plumberpro said:


> View attachment 34045
> 
> Has anyone seen one like this? It is a moen I'm looking for information model or ? The tub spout is part of the cover plate .
> Trying to get owner to replace it but they sold the house thanks


Put many in over the years. It is not a boutique -- It is a moenique

Homy has a replacement ...
http://www.homedepot.com/p/MOEN-Moenique-Spout-Kit-in-Chrome-14292/202998819


----------



## plbgbiz

rjbphd said:


> That's a MOENTROL Bouqtine(sp).. late 70's.. one place here in Chicagoland may have the plate...


Pretty cool! :thumbup:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Put many in over the years. It is not a boutique -- It is a moenique
> 
> Homy has a replacement ...
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/MOEN-Moenique-Spout-Kit-in-Chrome-14292/202998819


*Service alert ... *Trying to replace this valve could be a real chore, as I remember as the original version doubles as a grab bar. It had a bracket assembly that attached to the face and sides of the studs. That is probably now covered with wall covering and tile. The faucet actually threw bolted to that hanger. Don't get caught thinking it will be a simple replacement.


----------



## plumberpro

Here is a pic of inside that moen you can see that face plate is securely mount to the studs it will not come out easily


----------



## rjbphd

plumberpro said:


> Here is a pic of inside that moen you can see that face plate is securely mount to the studs it will not come out easily


Oh yeah,, that was a loong time ago I've seen it inside..


----------



## Tommy plumber

Looks like a straight up Moen 1225 cartridge in there. Repair is in order I'd say over replacing the whole tub valve.


----------



## plumberpro

It works fine the only problem is the so called home inspector said the tub diverter doesn't shut off 100 percent when using shower . I tried it and there is so much water pressure at shower head you could wash a elephant


----------



## Plumbbum0203

That is cool. Never seen one


----------

